# So Intel or SandForce?



## Octopuss (Feb 4, 2011)

New generation of Intel SSDs is right behind the door, and the new SF stuff won't wait too long either, I think. Which one would you prefer and why? (also does anyone have any more specific dates than "soon"?)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandforce is the controller inside the SSD. the New intel drives will have the new controller's in it IIRC. All current SSD's right now basically have sandforce controllers.


----------



## CJCerny (Feb 4, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Sandforce is the controller inside the SSD. the New intel drives will have the new controller's in it IIRC. All current SSD's right now basically have sandforce controllers.



Say what? That's not even close to right. Only a small percentage of the SSD's currently available have Sandforce controllers.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is a nice article from Tweaktown.com about the up and coming SSD controllers for 2011.


----------



## erixx (Feb 4, 2011)

Or was it Sand Bridge.... too much sand, too many bridges, ... one bridge too far....


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 4, 2011)

erixx said:


> Or was it Sand Bridge.... too much sand, too many bridges, ... one bridge too far....



I think your thinking about Intel's Sandy Bridge(processor).


----------



## wickerman (Feb 4, 2011)

well he's right that most of the modern high performance drives do use Sandforce controllers, but yea there are plenty out there based on tech from Intel, Indilinx, JMicron, Marvel, Samsung, and Toshiba. 

Intel is expected to have their new tech out a few months before Sandforce, which gives Intel variants time to mature in firmware and prices to settle with demand, so in my eyes the new Sandforce would have to stand out in performance or reliability to a significant degree...or come in at a cheaper price point.. before I'd consider them personally over Intel's new stuff.

That being said, my main pc is powered by 2x kingston 128gb SSDs based on value JMF618 controllers, and I've got a half dozen or so scattered in various devices using Intel's 40gb and 80gb gen2, Corsair drives based on SF1200, and my server uses a kingston 30gb based on toshiba tech, and really they are all quite good at what they do. For day to day stuff I can't really see much difference between one controller vs another, so unless you have specific performance targets I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for the new performance king to emerge.


----------



## erixx (Feb 4, 2011)

kenkickr said:


> I think your thinking about Intel's Sandy Bridge(processor).



0'course. but you won't deny that its NOMENKLATURA PSYCHOFEST these days


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 7, 2011)

I read the article linked in here and must say I am confused even more. Looks like it's not just SF and Intel! Guess it's best to wait a few more months and wait for reviews.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 7, 2011)

TBH i just think the lowest price wins as performance is negiable in daily usage


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 7, 2011)

Im pretty sure that every OCZ and Corsair SSD is sand force controlled and OCZ and Corsair drives are some of the best out there, side from Intel but even then.


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 8, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Im pretty sure that every OCZ and Corsair SSD is sand force controlled and OCZ and Corsair drives are some of the best out there, side from Intel but even then.



Not entirely, most of the new/latest SSD's that boast over 250MB read/write speeds are SF-driven. Manufacturers release new drives whenever a new controller comes out to stay competitive. Companies like Crucial and Intel develop their own controllers. Crucial's Real series and OCZ's Vertex 2 series are among the most popular choices for SSD's today. Corsair SSD's often have issues, like their 120GB Force drive.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 9, 2011)

Interesting things about new 25nm chips. OCZ seems to be having major problems with this, possibly followed by other manufacturers, me thinks:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?84598-Drives-Shipping-With-25nm-NAND.-Q-amp-A
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...GB-Vertex-2-(Extended)-Poor-Write-Performance

Perhaps we will see drives with old chips but new generation controllers? If the new chips really suck that much, I would definitely buy such "combined" drive.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2011)

New generation on the horizon; may be prudent to wait. Though I wasn't aware of any issues with 25nm process until now...


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 9, 2011)

Which new generation do you mean? Like, something after 25nm?


----------



## happita (Feb 9, 2011)

No, he means like...next SSD controller. When they revise it, much like a CPU or GPU or what have you, that is the next generation of their product. In this case we will see some extra features and faster read/write speeds as far as I know so far. But me, I'm real itchy to see some price points on some of these new gen Sandforce drives.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 9, 2011)

Right.
I would buy new controller-based drive, in fact I've been waiting for this generation to arrive for months, but if it will be based on the new 25nm chips, I'm out. Those links I posted sound awfully bad.


----------

